# Question



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Since dilute blues can bleach, can all forms of dilute (or pale or extreme dilute) bleach too? (Specifically the recessive yellow)

And, what is the gene/modifier that makes a "white line" from the cere towards the back of their head?


----------

